# 3x3x3 - June 17 - June 25, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 17, 2006)

1. D' F D2 L' R' D F R2 F2 B' U' L2 F' U D2 B2 U2 D B R' B F U2 L F2

2. F L F' D U' L' B2 D2 F U' R2 B2 R' L2 D B' L D B' D B F L' B' U2

3. D B2 R D2 R2 F2 D' R' F' L2 U' F R U' B U' R' F2 R2 F' D2 B2 U R2 L2

4. D F2 L2 B2 L2 R' B D2 R' D L U' D2 L U F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R U B2 U

5. D' F B2 U F2 D' F R L' B' R' D R2 B' D' B' R' L F2 L B2 L R B' U'


----------



## Erik (Jun 18, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 16.99
Times: 15.77, 16.92, 18.29, (13.57), (21.64)

A screw of my core bended so it is useless now, but I'm fixing it. I had to put the cubies of my speedcube on a much less nicer one. The result is a cube which is not very nice. I still managed to get these times so I'm pleased with that. Maybe it is because I can look ahead better because I can't twist very fast. 13.57 was non-lucky


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 18, 2006)

Craig Bouchard
Average: 18.29
Times: (16.04), 17.84, (23.38), 18.45, 18.58


----------



## pjk (Jun 22, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 27.72
(23.89) 26.90 25.49 (32.32) 30.78

Used JNetCube, I was warmed up. I need to do an average of 100 solves. I can't wait to get all these OLLs down.


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 23, 2006)

Jon Morris

14.09

14.39, (14.53), 13.98, 13.92, (13.21)


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 25, 2006)

Average: 20.55
Times: (17.98), 20.96, 21.26, (21.40), 19.44

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## Gungz (Jun 26, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min
average : 13.27
times : 13.36 12.88 13.59 (12.70) (14.23)


----------

